# Suggestion for site improvment



## Gunnerdawg (Jul 30, 2014)

I am relatively new here and believe this is a great resource. One thing bothers me, that is that when I click todays new post, a lot of stuff is from the Potus forum. Is there a way to filter that out? I see that that forum does not have a lot of post compared to others. Is it even necessary? I don't know about the rest of you guys but I get enough of that crap throughout the day and would rather not see it when I come here. Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh boy get the popcorn


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I'll just start postin on the regular board,, and then I bet you will want to get the "idiots" banned!!

This board is more about entertainment than anything else....at least it use to be,,anint that right gator boy!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OP must be a"lefty"

I am a righty with a INNY!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ya Know,, now that I think about it... Ya cant read it if Ya dont click on it.... Am I right??

I dont click on ANY posts that are started by Texans!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Goose, you been shopping at now legal store? From where the west begins. Ft.Worth, you know where.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Here we go!



badbullgator said:


> Oh boy get the popcorn


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Goose, has been been shopping at now legal store.



that explains a lot. Lucky guy


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Gunner......
My browser is set up such that when I come to RTF it opens a page that lists the sub-forums: RTF-Retriever Training Forum, Event Information, Judges' Chair, Product Info, POTUS, etc. I then choose which forum I wish to visit. Upon arriving, the posts are arranged in order of activity, with the newest first. Any that I have yet to read will be in bold type and those that I have read the most recent post will be in regular font. Seems pretty convenient to me.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

POTUS Place has no place on RTF and should be purged.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> Ya Know,, now that I think about it... Ya cant read it if Ya dont click on it.... Am I right??
> 
> I dont click on ANY posts that are started by Texans!


I call Bravo Sierra on that last sentence!! I know that you read ALL Wayne's. ;-)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gunnerdawg said:


> .......... One thing bothers me, that is that when I click todays new post, a lot of stuff is from the Potus forum........




...........


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Breck said:


> POTUS Place has no place on RTF and should be purged.



potus is what rtf used to be back when folks had the balls to type how they feel without the pansy PC you hurt my feeeeeeelings croud crying for somebody to be "MODERATED" at the drop of a doily!

Loved the Sharp tongued jello babe regards!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Goose, you been shopping at now legal store? From where the west begins. Ft.Worth, you know where.


HEHEEHE!!!!!!!!

See how mellow this place has become!!!

Man,, 5 years ago, if I'da posted anything about ignoring the friendly Texans,, well,, lets just say I woulda got my Trip to the woodshed!!!!

Thats why I liked commin here!!!

I miss Shayne!!...He 'd call me a dumb Arse at least twice a week.......... Pretty respectful guy!!

I still would like to go to jail with him........


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This should be a banner on RTF...



View attachment 19698


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> ......I miss Shayne!!...........


x2
and Ms. Daisy in her "Free Shayne" T-Shirt


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> HEHEEHE!!!!!!!!
> 
> I miss Shayne!!...!
> 
> I still would like to go to jail with him........


OH MY!! I guess the rumors are true!!??
This opens a whole new can of worms


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Gunnerdawg said:


> I *am relatively new here* and believe this is a great resource. One thing bothers me, that is that when I click todays new post, a lot of stuff is from the Potus forum. Is there a way to filter that out? I see that that forum does not have a lot of post compared to others. Is it even necessary? I don't know about the rest of you guys but I get enough of that crap throughout the day and would rather not see it when I come here. Thanks from a newbie.



You aren't "relatively new here"... You are brand spanking new. If you don't want to read it, don't click on it. That simple. 
Like HPL said, the various topics have headers... Any 5th grader can avoid POTUS page if they really want to. Seems some want to worry what others are doing a little too much. I get enough of THAT kind of crap throughout the day to tell you the truth. 

Welcome to RTF.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

For those that want POTUS removed, its no big deal, just let Chris A know you want it removed...we moved POTUS off the main page for a reason, so as not to air our political and social views on the main page..There are plenty of places to play and other alternative sites to discuss politics and current events

There are lots of reasons that people stop visiting the RTF...if you really feel that POTUS is one of them,then voice your opinion to the powers that be and let them know...it wont be the first time it has been closed...

heck I might even open up a FB account just to talk with all the people who no longer peruse the site,that number seems to be growing ;-)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Everybody has an *"OPINION!"*


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

gunnerd,

welcome. it is important for a newer rtf'er to know why potus is an important sub forum. *potus* is a place where there is comparatively consistent agreement on political matters. this agreement comes amoung three primary points of view. over in potus, 1. you got your *liberal*, 2. you got your *conservative* and 3. you got your *franco*. 

the consistency of thought and expression on *potus* is the only area where it is demonstrated that anyone here can agree on anything. in my opinion these areas of agreement give a measure of credibility to our posters.

conversely, on the *main forum *"dog training" is often discussed. on the *main forum *it is evident to a learned reader that the opinion of each individual poster is that *I*, and only* I*, could possibly know how to train a dog(or help you with your dog). this resluts in widespread disagreement, drama and endless debate. there are *many credible rtf posters on main forum topics*........

but if you are looking for concensus, give *potus* another try! ;-)


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

HPL said:


> Gunner......
> My browser is set up such that when I come to RTF it opens a page that lists the sub-forums: RTF-Retriever Training Forum, Event Information, Judges' Chair, Product Info, POTUS, etc. I then choose which forum I wish to visit. Upon arriving, the posts are arranged in order of activity, with the newest first. Any that I have yet to read will be in bold type and those that I have read the most recent post will be in regular font. Seems pretty convenient to me.


Same!! Only way to set it up and keep sane.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

roseberry said:


> *this agreement comes amoung three primary points of view. over in potus, 1. you got your liberal, 2. you got your conservative and 3. you got your franco.
> *


Now that's funny!


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Breck said:


> POTUS Place has no place on RTF and should be purged.


Many of us believe that our country is under attack. We are being taken over by secular progressives that have taken over the Democratic Party. There success to date has been based on the fact that many voters are not well informed, as uninformed voters, they go with what the see or hear on the social media. If this continues, the country as we know it will cease to exist! Using arenas like this, we can have an ongoing and sometime heated debate with secular progressives and many who do not understand who they are and what they are doing. This is one forum that offers a place for that to take place......! It is an important tool for those of us that want to participate in the debate with many people who otherwise would not be hearing this debate!

Leave it as is....you do not have to read anything you do not want to read.....!


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

swampcollielover said:


> ...the fact that many voters are not well informed, as uninformed voters, they go with what the see or hear on the social media...


Not to be confused with voters who go with what they see/ hear here. 



Legitimately I'd say the OP is a direct reflection of a significant facet o the immigration issue. Why should anything change because you showed up? Didn't you come here of your own volition because rtf offered something you couldn't get elsewhere? Adapt to your new surroundings. Assimilate.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I think your point is a good one. While you are at it, it bothers me that my dogs are never the ones listed and receiving congratulations in the events forum. It hurts my feelings and makes my dogs feel less adequate which affects their performance. Please have Chris close that one as well.

The don't click advice is pretty good. You could also use the ignore list.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

jhnnythndr said:


> Not to be confused with voters who go with what they see/ hear here.
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimately I'd say the OP is a direct reflection of a significant facet o the immigration issue. Why should anything change because you showed up? Didn't you come here of your own volition because rtf offered something you couldn't get elsewhere? Adapt to your new surroundings. Assimilate.


You obviously do not use 'forum's', you do know their are others out their? .....times have changed and the nightly news (all but Fox are under Liberal Control) and what is left of the News Papers are nothing more than one way propaganda! At least on the forum, you get feedback and viewpoints from all over the country (Sometimes the world), on issues....like it or not, it is a source of feedback and many times information about what else is going on outside of our 'normal' information sphere. 

Perhaps, you could try some Assimilation....or not, makes no matter to me...


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Now that's funny!


and very true


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

swampcollielover said:


> Many of us believe that our country is under attack. We are being taken over by secular progressives that have taken over the Democratic Party. There success to date has been based on the fact that many voters are not well informed, as uninformed voters, they go with what the see or hear on the social media. If this continues, the country as we know it will cease to exist! Using arenas like this, we can have an ongoing and sometime heated debate with secular progressives and many who do not understand who they are and what they are doing. This is one forum that offers a place for that to take place......! It is an important tool for those of us that want to participate in the debate with many people who otherwise would not be hearing this debate!
> 
> Leave it as is....you do not have to read anything you do not want to read.....!


The progressives want to silence us even here. Telling them don't go to POTUS Place then if you don't like it is not enough. It has to be purged.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations OP! You have managed to drag this crap off the POTUS page and put it here on the main page where it is hard to avoid since you title the thread as a "Suggestion for Improvement". Passive aggressive masterpiece.


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

swampcollielover said:


> You obviously do not use 'forum's', you do know their are others out their? .....times have changed and the nightly news (all but Fox are under Liberal Control) and what is left of the News Papers are nothing more than one way propaganda! At least on the forum, you get feedback and viewpoints from all over the country (Sometimes the world), on issues....like it or not, it is a source of feedback and many times information about what else is going on outside of our 'normal' information sphere.
> 
> Perhaps, you could try some Assimilation....or not, makes no matter to me...




Sorry, I may have miscatagorized the "Internet forum" as social media, when I became amused with your statement. I admit my amusement was almost exclusively limited to context, in this case the venue in which you made the aforementioned statement was contextually amusing.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

what does it say about the RTF if the POTUS forum is the most visited of the sub forums...

maybe that people are getting tired of hashing and re hashing the same dog training subjects, the judge second guessing, the same old stuff ad nauseum...the same old responses


----------



## Gunnerdawg (Jul 30, 2014)

Woooweee doggity, I didn't realize I was starting a firestorm. For those that think I'm a liberal let me give you one clue. I was born and raised in South Carolina and have lived here all my life. If that doesn't tell you something then I can't help you.

My post was simply that this is a "retriever forum" and I can get political bull on other sites. When one clicks on "new post" there is a lot of political post to sort through. Would it not be nice not to have to wade through all the crap. Anyhoo, I'm a newbie and whatever works for you guys works for me. I was just expressing a thought that I thought might make the site better since it is a "retriever site" and not a "political site".


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah- it's a social media outlet. It's just one that has politics and retrievers as opposed to politics and cooking or knitting.

#tubbs-dottie 2016


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

swampcollielover said:


> Many of us believe that our country is under attack. We are being taken over by secular progressives that have taken over the Democratic Party. There success to date has been based on the fact that many voters are not well informed, as uninformed voters, they go with what the see or hear on the social media. If this continues, the country as we know it will cease to exist! Using arenas like this, we can have an ongoing and sometime heated debate with secular progressives and many who do not understand who they are and what they are doing. This is one forum that offers a place for that to take place......! It is an important tool for those of us that want to participate in the debate with many people who otherwise would not be hearing this debate!
> 
> Leave it as is....you do not have to read anything you do not want to read.....!


Take it to Potus


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

Gunner...I'm like you in that I don't give a rats bum about potus. But why are selecting new posts? Just go the main page and select the forum you want. Or better yet, bookmark the exact page you want.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

krapwxman said:


> Gunner...I'm like you in that I don't give a rats bum about potus. But why are selecting new posts? Just go the main page and select the forum you want. Or better yet, bookmark the exact page you want.



But, but, why should he do that when he can insist that something others use be taken away to make it something that better fits his needs. I mean he did join over two weeks ago so he has every right to insist that a forum that has been around over a decade should be changed so it is better for him.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

It is one man...Obama... that is causing all the posts... people need to vent. never in my lifetime has such a poor POTUS been re-elected.. He has caused Washington to come to a stand still. 50 % of this Nation adore him, the other 50 % fear his ideals. 

This nation was divided before he was elected, but it is each day becoming too large to ever be fixed.. 

Forums can be read in many ways... if one does not like Politics just set your bookmarks to open the RTF forum... 

As far as site improvements, the RTF could be broke down into smaller sub sections.... so topics could be placed together...


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I kinda like it the way it is, thank you Mr. Janitor Dude!
Thanks for letting me be a part of it!
I have made a lot of friends here and learned much!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> what does it say about the RTF if the POTUS forum is the most visited of the sub forums...
> 
> maybe that people are getting tired of hashing and re hashing the same dog training subjects, the judge second guessing, the same old stuff ad nauseum...the same old responses


.
People like Jerry posting ad nauseum on POTUS sort of skews the most visited data no?
.
Plus having that particular sub forum attracts unwanted attention to RTF from search.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Breck said:


> .
> People like Jerry posting ad nauseum on POTUS sort of skews the most visited data no?
> .
> Plus having that particular sub forum attracts unwanted attention to RTF from search.


unwanted attention from WHOM... the NSA, I am surprised we dont get unwanted bombardment from the ANTI dog training crowd (refuse to name them so it doest come up on any unwanted searches)

and FTR its Gerry not Jerry and SHE is respected by many of us on POTUS, at least she gets the conversation started


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Breck said:


> .
> People like Jerry posting ad nauseum on POTUS sort of skews the most visited data no?
> .
> Plus having that particular sub forum attracts unwanted attention to RTF from search.


Breck, if you were walking through the parking area at a trial and heard a group of folks gathered around a tailgate talking politics, would you tell them that shouldn't be allowed in the parking area? 

That's all Potus Page is... A virtual tailgate in the parking area called RTF. Around that particular tailgate they talk politics.
Free speech, being what it is... I'm a little uncomfortable with someone saying we shouldn't be able to do what we do around our tailgate... Everyone is welcome around that tailgate... Just don't tell us what we have to talk about. 

Who's Jerry?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> if you were walking through the parking area at a *trial and heard a group of folks gathered around a tailgate talking politics*, would you tell them that shouldn't be allowed in the parking area?


I can almost guarantee they are talking dog politics not the govt stuff...:razz::razz:


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a complaint too. I think if there is a sub-forum to talk about politics there should also be a sub-forum to discuss knitting.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

jhnnythndr said:


> Sorry, I may have miscatagorized the "Internet forum" as social media, when I became amused with your statement. I admit my amusement was almost exclusively limited to context, in this case the venue in which you made the aforementioned statement was contextually amusing.


Not a problem....welcome to RTF...


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Breck, if you were walking through the parking area at a trial and heard a group of folks gathered around a tailgate talking politics, would you tell them that shouldn't be allowed in the parking area?
> 
> That's all Potus Page is... A virtual tailgate in the parking area called RTF. Around that particular tailgate they talk politics.
> Free speech, being what it is... I'm a little uncomfortable with someone saying we shouldn't be able to do what we do around our tailgate... Everyone is welcome around that tailgate... Just don't tell us what we have to talk about.
> ...


very WELL SAID


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RobinZClark said:


> I have a complaint too. I think if there is a sub-forum to talk about politics there should also be a sub-forum to discuss knitting.


There is... Is it's the same place you discuss all the GDG that comes up... My dog ate a rock and hasn't pooped in a week, think I should call a vet or just wait till he keels over?


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

There's a lot of threads that need GDG in the title, that's for sure.
Then find a way to get GDG on my ignore list.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

swampcollielover said:


> Many of us believe that our country is under attack. We are being taken over by secular progressives that have taken over the Democratic Party. There success to date has been based on the fact that many voters are not well informed, as uninformed voters, they go with what the see or hear on the social media. If this continues, the country as we know it will cease to exist! Using arenas like this, we can have an ongoing and sometime heated debate with secular progressives and many who do not understand who they are and what they are doing. This is one forum that offers a place for that to take place......! It is an important tool for those of us that want to participate in the debate with many people who otherwise would not be hearing this debate!
> 
> Leave it as is....you do not have to read anything you do not want to read.....!


And all this time I thought swamp collie lovers were tree hugging liberal Socialists....;-)


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Breck, if you were walking through the parking area at a trial and heard a group of folks gathered around a tailgate talking politics, would you tell them that shouldn't be allowed in the parking area?
> 
> That's all Potus Page is... A virtual tailgate in the parking area called RTF. Around that particular tailgate they talk politics.
> Free speech, being what it is... I'm a little uncomfortable with someone saying we shouldn't be able to do what we do around our tailgate... Everyone is welcome around that tailgate... Just don't tell us what we have to talk about.
> ...


Great post. I think he meant Gerry


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

The 1st Amendment allows diversity on POTUS . Most of us are field people (HT/FT) and we have an earthy way of sharing. PC attitudes are not wanted but are to be questioned (that one is for Franco).


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

EdA said:


> And all this time I thought swamp collie lovers were tree hugging liberal Socialists....;-)


How wrong you have been....you must be thinking of poodles!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Great post. I think he meant Gerry


I know...😉 She's not bothering anyone... Don't read if you don't want to...


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

huntinman said:


> I know... She's not bothering anyone... Don't read if you don't want to...


Funny thing... before I joined this forum I'd go directly to "Gerry Clinchy's " post of the day... Politics seems to be his or her love... a very thought provoking individual.

While I've read the RTF sections for years and years to get some tips on training, the posts do get repeditive, and for some reason people have not learned how to "Google" for prior responses to similar questions.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

.44 magnum said:


> Funny thing... before I joined this forum I'd go directly to "Gerry Clinchy's " post of the day... Politics seems to be his or her love... a very thought provoking individual.
> 
> While I've read the RTF sections for years and years to get some tips on training, the posts do get repeditive, and for some reason people have not learned how to "Google" for prior responses to similar questions.


Spell check can be an issue as well...


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

huntinman said:


> Spell check can be an issue as well...


Yep, lots of English teachers in this crowd, with nothing better to do than correct our spelling....thank God, they stay away from grammar corrections...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

RobinZClark said:


> I have a complaint too. I think if there is a sub-forum to talk about politics there should also be a sub-forum to discuss knitting.


If there is a sub-forum to talk Knitting , then I think we need one to talk about rock collecting.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gunnerdawg said:


> Woooweee doggity, I didn't realize I was starting a firestorm. For those that think I'm a liberal let me give you one clue. I was born and raised in South Carolina and have lived here all my life. If that doesn't tell you something then I can't help you.
> 
> My post was simply that this is a "retriever forum" and I can get political bull on other sites. When one clicks on "new post" there is a lot of political post to sort through. Would it not be nice not to have to wade through all the crap. Anyhoo, I'm a newbie and whatever works for you guys works for me. I was just expressing a thought that I thought might make the site better since it is a "retriever site" and not a "political site".


That explains your inability to navigate a website, welcome to RTF.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

mngundog said:


> That explains your inability to navigate a website, welcome to RTF.


now that's a good'un mn!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Isn't James Clyburn from South Carolina? Just sayin'.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> For those that want POTUS removed, its no big deal, just let Chris A know you want it removed...we moved POTUS off the main page for a reason, so as not to air our political and social views on the main page..There are plenty of places to play and other alternative sites to discuss politics and current events
> 
> There are lots of reasons that people stop visiting the RTF...if you really feel that POTUS is one of them,then voice your opinion to the powers that be and let them know...it wont be the first time it has been closed...
> 
> heck I might even open up a FB account just to talk with all the people who no longer peruse the site,that number seems to be growing ;-)


Let me know!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Breck said:


> .
> People like Jerry posting ad nauseum on POTUS sort of skews the most visited data no?
> .
> Plus having that particular sub forum attracts unwanted attention to RTF from search.


While I debate the position of the OP on POTUS, I still think is entertaining to have this section as part of RTF. I just love reading posts by Franco. No changing his mind! Some nights after I am through reading RTF and playing online Bingo off I go to Potus for entertainment. Good for something and I am Canadian eh. Some of the issues same up here. Politicians usually the problem! Occasionally I comment. But my RTF page is set to open at the retriever info. No I think POTUS has some value. Be a shame to get rid of it. IMO


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

To the FNG OP:

1. Tritronics
2. Yes you do need to force fetch
3. Purina
4. There ain't no silver Labs
5. Lardy

See now there is no need to click on nothing. You have all the answers.

sometimes we get tired of answering the same dumbass questions and like to talk about other **** regards

Bubba


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bubba said:


> To the FNG OP:
> 
> 1. Tritronics
> 2. Yes you do need to force fetch
> ...


Everything you ever wanted to know, but were afraid to ask:shock:


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

No need to remove POTUS, I did not know it existed until now .... really, maybe I have led a sheltered RTF life .... OP needs to learn how to navigate the Forum first.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba said:


> To the FNG OP:
> 
> 1. Tritronics
> 2. Yes you do need to force fetch
> ...


No you don't really need to force fetch to have a very serviceable retriever. Had never even heard of FF thirty ish years ago when I had my first lab. Hunted with him for 13yrs, harvesting well over a hundred dove per year for much of that time and can only remember losing three birds (one of which was carried off by a hawk). He loved to hunt, sat calmly next to me in the field, didn't break on shot, sat on whistle, and took hand signals, all only using waterdog for training. Could he have competed successfully in trials? Maybe not, but that wasn't my thing anyway, we hunted.


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Bubba said:


> To the FNG OP:
> 
> 1. Tritronics
> 2. Yes you do need to force fetch
> ...






HPL said:


> No you don't really need to force fetch to have a very serviceable retriever. Had never even heard of FF thirty ish years ago when I had my first lab. Hunted with him for 13yrs, harvesting well over a hundred dove per year for much of that time and can only remember losing three birds (one of which was carried off by a hawk). He loved to hunt, sat calmly next to me in the field, didn't break on shot, sat on whistle, and took hand signals, all only using waterdog for training. Could he have competed successfully in trials? Maybe not, but that wasn't my thing anyway, we hunted.



This thread should be a sticky. It's everything except the classifieds all rolled into one. 


Anyone want to buy my old TT regards

JT


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

.44 magnum said:


> Forums can be read in many ways... if one does not like Politics just set your bookmarks to open the RTF forum...
> 
> .


That's what I have done. Politics and religion are 2 no win topics for discussion. But I think they should be available on a board as some do love the debates. Heck...this has been such an entertaining thread I might have pop in.


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

.44 magnum said:


> It is one man...Obama... that is causing all the posts... people need to vent. never in my lifetime has such a poor POTUS been re-elected.. He has caused Washington to come to a stand still. 50 % of this Nation adore him, the other 50 % fear his ideals.
> 
> This nation was divided before he was elected, but it is each day becoming too large to ever be fixed..
> 
> ...


Everyone knows it is Bush's fault that POTUS is on RTF. 

Richard


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Bubba said:


> To the FNG OP:
> 
> 1. Tritronics
> 2. Yes you do need to force fetch
> ...


My suggestion for site improvement: add a "like" function.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

afdahl - your "like" function is totally positive and needed! It would eliminate a lot of duplication/triplication.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> Loved the Sharp tongued jello babe regards!


Which ones? LOL


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gunnerdawg said:


> I am relatively new here and believe this is a great resource. One thing bothers me, that is that when I click todays new post, a lot of stuff is from the Potus forum. Is there a way to filter that out? I see that that forum does not have a lot of post compared to others. Is it even necessary? I don't know about the rest of you guys but I get enough of that crap throughout the day and would rather not see it when I come here. Thanks from a newbie.


Your suggestion has already been taken care of. The very reason POTUS was created was to allow users to avoid conversations that are political in nature. 

Yes, when you log in, 



click the button under the Bill Hillmann banner that says "forum".
After that, click on the link for RTF. The most recently active posts will be at the top. Posts you're caught up on will not be highlighted. Posts with fresh stuff will be highlighted.
 Read the subject line to use your own judgement on what to choose to read and what not to.

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Bubba said:


> To the FNG OP:
> 
> 1. Tritronics
> 2. Yes you do need to force fetch
> ...


No sense of adventure or fun in that. I like popcorn! I am going to peruse POTUS now see what is in world news!


----------



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I am constantly looking for the "like" function. 

I was just kidding about knitting. If y'all to talk knitting go to www.ravelry.com. I am rzc7 there. If you knit and you are not on ravelry, you have not lived.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I find too much political leaning in this thread and would request the moderators, who do an excellent job, move it to the potus section, which serves the great purpose of keeping such discussions and leanings off the main forum 
I believe knitting threads should find a home there as well, tangled-web regards


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I find too much political leaning in this thread and would request the moderators, who do an excellent job, move it to the potus section, which serves the great purpose of keeping such discussions and leanings off the main forum
> I believe knitting threads should find a home there as well, tangled-web regards


You don't visit the humor or satire pages much either, huh😉


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DEDEYE said:


> Which ones? LOL





RobinZClark said:


> I am constantly looking for the "like" function.
> 
> I was just kidding about knitting. If y'all to talk knitting go to www.ravelry.com. I am rzc7 there. If you knit and you are not on ravelry, you have not lived.


could you knit bikinis for the RTF Jell-O wrestling?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> could you knit bikinis for the RTF Jell-O wrestling?


Made from chessie fur ?


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

The aroma of jello and a wet chessie fur bikini might quell too much enthusiasm for the event. Although I guess there might be those whose enthusiasm may well be bolstered by it.


----------



## wastinshells (Jun 23, 2014)

Gunnerdawg said:


> Woooweee doggity, I didn't realize I was starting a firestorm. For those that think I'm a liberal let me give you one clue. I was born and raised in South Carolina and have lived here all my life. If that doesn't tell you something then I can't help you.
> 
> My post was simply that this is a "retriever forum" and I can get political bull on other sites. When one clicks on "new post" there is a lot of political post to sort through. Would it not be nice not to have to wade through all the crap. Anyhoo, I'm a newbie and whatever works for you guys works for me. I was just expressing a thought that I thought might make the site better since it is a "retriever site" and not a "political site".



http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forum.php Bookmark that link. I'm not sure how you didnt know it existed.... literally every forum on the internet pretty much works the same.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

wastinshells said:


> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forum.php Bookmark that link. I'm not sure how you didnt know it existed.... literally every forum on the internet pretty much works the same.


Your assumptions as a 'newbie' were obviously wrong!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

HPL said:


> Gunner......
> My browser is set up such that when I come to RTF it opens a page that lists the sub-forums: RTF-Retriever Training Forum, Event Information, Judges' Chair, Product Info, POTUS, etc. I then choose which forum I wish to visit. Upon arriving, the posts are arranged in order of activity, with the newest first. Any that I have yet to read will be in bold type and those that I have read the most recent post will be in regular font. Seems pretty convenient to me.


I'm set up the same way, I thought that was the default position. I only click on the training forum and events page, never seen the POTUS forum, things get heated enough talking about training.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Reading this thread has made me laugh out loud. Thanks for brightening my morning


----------



## wastinshells (Jun 23, 2014)

Newbie here, thousands of useless posts else where!


----------

